# HDMI Audio problem



## rheged (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi there, I'm looking for some advice on resolving an HDMI audio / Onboard audio conflict. The situation is this:

I'm trying to connect my desktop pc to my TV via HDMI from my Sapphire R7 250 graphics card. Both devices support audio through HDMI (the TV receives audio from the my laptop by HDMI perfectly fine and I've checked the cable on another machine with good results). When I first plugged in the TV to the PC, it was detected fine, and audio was passed through from the PC to the TV fine. After unplugging the HDMI from the TV, I later found upon reconnecting that the TV was not being detected as plugged in by the PC.

Disabling my onboard sound system in the BIOS solves this problem, but that means that I can't use my headphones from my PC front panel, for example, without rebooting and re-enabling the onboard sound again. Simply disabling the onboard sound chip from windows device manager This is obviously a major P.I.T.A. 

Can anyone suggest a way by which I can leave my onboard sound enabled, but have the system detect and use the HDMI audio automatically when I connect the TV? All help appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 23, 2014)

What version of AMD's driver's are you using? Is it the latest? If you are already using the latest, try an older version or a non-beta version.

So let me make sure that I understand you correctly. You're saying then when you plug HDMI in the first time, audio works fine, but when you unplug it then plug it back in the sound dialog box says it is not plugged in, like this and audio doesn't get passed through through HDMI:


----------

